# Ruby at 21 Months & Pepper at 8 Months..



## RubyCockapoo (Feb 5, 2011)

Hi everyone

Today Ruby was 21 months old and Pepper was 8 months old - I managed to get some pictures of them, here they are:




























Thanks
H
x


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

Lovely photos Helen, they look great together and well done for getting them to sit so nicely together long enough to take photos


----------



## Jukee Doodles (Apr 5, 2011)

Stunning pics - and I agree with Mandy that they pose so well together XX

Pepper is a spit of her Mum XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX

Stephen X


----------



## Bertie Brown (Aug 12, 2011)

Lovely photos and what gorgeous girls Ruby and Pepper are.

Clare and Bertie


----------



## Rufini (Sep 9, 2011)

So cute! They're the models of the cockapoo world! Cat...I mean Dogwalk time!


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Fab pics, can't believe how much Pepper has grown. They do look very good together x


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Lovely pics ... so gorgeous ... xxx

Love Ruby's coat so much, but of course they are both gorgeous gals and look fab together


----------



## Lozza (Jun 3, 2011)

What a lovely pair they make! It's great to see Pepper...her coat is just stunning! Are you trimming her coat soon? We held off with Boston's body trim as long as possible but reluctantly took the plunge last week.


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Lozza said:


> What a lovely pair they make! It's great to see Pepper...her coat is just stunning! Are you trimming her coat soon? We held off with Boston's body trim as long as possible but reluctantly took the plunge last week.


Lozza did we see before and after pics of Boston .. oh no did I miss them ... if you haven't posted .. please do .. show off your lovely boy xxx


----------



## RubyCockapoo (Feb 5, 2011)

Lozza said:


> What a lovely pair they make! It's great to see Pepper...her coat is just stunning! Are you trimming her coat soon? We held off with Boston's body trim as long as possible but reluctantly took the plunge last week.


Yes, we were nervous of getting her trimmed too, but unfortunately she was looking more and more like a yeti so we had to take the plunge. I had an initial visit to the groomer who shaped her face for me and took a little off the length of her back. I then took her to the grooming day at Merrist Wood college and groomed her myself! Eeek! It was scary!

Here's the before:










And here's the after:










She was so tired I couldn't get her to stand up!

I now have all of the equipment to do this at home myself so will hopefully be able to keep her long without matting!

I love it now that she has been done - it's nice to see her with some shape!

H
x


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Well done for getting a photo of them together...not easy I'm sure!!
They both look adorable


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

Absolutely beautiful dogs,gorgeous pics!!! xxx


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

They're just so beautiful together! 

We met Pepper when we visited Jukee Doodles last year - it's lovely to see how they change


----------



## jos (Feb 9, 2012)

I want them both!!!


----------

